# Favorite Vagabond Kung Fu clips?



## Carol (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone have some favorite Vagabond Kung Fu video clips that they would like to share?   Doesn't matter whether they are from a training environment or more of a show/demo environment.


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2015)

Vagabond kung fu?


----------



## mograph (Mar 18, 2015)

New to me, too.

Beggar s or Vagabond Style Kung Fu


----------



## clfsean (Mar 18, 2015)

It's always been kind of "...oh I learned from my neighbor's uncle's friend who's the cook at Hung So Low Chinese restaurant when I was 5 before going to the kumite..." type of thing. So I'm waiting to hear more ...


----------



## mograph (Mar 18, 2015)

clfsean said:


> It's always been kind of "...oh I learned from my neighbor's uncle's friend who's the cook at Hung So Low Chinese restaurant when I was 5 before going to the kumite..." type of thing.


I've eaten there. Avoid the chicken balls.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Mar 18, 2015)

clfsean said:


> Vagabond kung fu?


----------



## qianfeng (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol i'm pretty sure vagabond/beggar's kung fu is made up by people who read too much Jin Yong (Louis Cha）but if you think its real here it is
*降龙十八掌 18 Dragon Slaying Palms*
*







*


----------



## mograph (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe it's a catch-all for practitioners who learned some skills and got good at them ... without following (or leading) one established style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry Carol but I am not sure what you mean by Vagabond Kung Fu


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2015)

mograph said:


> I've eaten there. Avoid the chicken balls.


Chickens have balls?


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2015)

Flying Crane said:


> Chickens have balls?



Not that I know of.  Which would be good reason to avoid them in shady restaurants that claim they do 

I might need to ask the question a little differently, I'm way out of my element when it comes to the CMAs.    

I went to visit a friend, and when I arrived she had on a DVD of a Chinese martial artists performing on a large theatre stage.  She loved the performance and commented that it was one of her favorite DVDs.   

She stopped in to see me recently when I was quite ill.  I couldn't talk very much so we mostly hung out trading YouTube clips on the Roku box.   I remember she liked the Chinese performance so I pulled up this clip of Mind, Body, and Kickass Moves that has GM Leung Ting performing some techniques that are more theatrical in nature.

My friend was enthralled by the clip.  She works at a very popular public park and said there is a fellow that comes out from time to time to put on demonstrations of "Vagabond Kung Fu"  So....is Vagabond Kung Fu a thing?


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never heard of it, I'd wager the fellow just calls it that.  Why is the question.  Next time she sees him, she might just ask what it's about and why he calls it what he does.


----------



## mograph (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a link on the subject from my earlier post, which I can't seem to edit for clarity ...

Beggar s or Vagabond Style Kung Fu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 19, 2015)

Never heard of anything called Vagabond. But I can say a real good friend of mines wife was in the Guangzhou Chinese Opera and she was trained in Stage kung Fu and she said the big difference between Real Kung Fu and Stage Kung Fu was on the stage they were trained to miss


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 19, 2015)

mograph said:


> Here's a link on the subject from my earlier post, which I can't seem to edit for clarity ...
> 
> Beggar s or Vagabond Style Kung Fu


Mm...ok, I'm finding this article smacks of fantasy and fairy tale.  Interesting story but there's just way too much about it that doesn't have the ring of truth to it.  I think someone came up with this story to sell to the gullible, and unfortunately some people bought it.


----------



## mograph (Mar 19, 2015)

Fair enough. It's not like there's a lot of material on this. 

... but its fairy-tale nature looks pretty familiar. Just change the names of the sages and the poetic-sounding moves, and we have a lot of martial arts history. This is one of those times where I just tell myself to shut up and practice. Who knows what the history is?


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2015)

Do 


mograph said:


> Fair enough. It's not like there's a lot of material on this.
> 
> ... but its fairy-tale nature looks pretty familiar. Just change the names of the sages and the poetic-sounding moves, and we have a lot of martial arts history. This is one of those times where I just tell myself to shut up and practice. Who knows what the history is?



Heehee, I'll see you and raise you one Filipino blind princess


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2015)

The stunts that GM Leung Ting was performing on the TV clip, is that something that an advanced WC practitioner would learn?  Or is it not something that would be part of the curriculum?


----------



## yak sao (Mar 19, 2015)

Carol said:


> The stunts that GM Leung Ting was performing on the TV clip, is that something that an advanced WC practitioner would learn?  Or is it not something that would be part of the curriculum?



No.  LT is very pragmatic and has little patience for that sort of thing. He showed us some of those tricks before but only to expose them and make fun of them.


----------



## Carol (Mar 19, 2015)

yak sao said:


> No.  LT is very pragmatic and has little patience for that sort of thing. He showed us some of those tricks before but only to expose them and make fun of them.



That's what I thought -- it seems out of place for a fighting style known for being compact and efficient.   Even so, we found the tricks to be quite entertaining. I hope the "Vagabond" fellow returns to her park this year.  I'd like to see him perform myself.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 20, 2015)

mograph said:


> Fair enough. It's not like there's a lot of material on this.
> 
> ... but its fairy-tale nature looks pretty familiar. Just change the names of the sages and the poetic-sounding moves, and we have a lot of martial arts history. This is one of those times where I just tell myself to shut up and practice. Who knows what the history is?


I think there's a lot of fairy tale in what passes for history in Chinese martial arts.  There may be some truth as well, but it's buried or distorted almost beyond recognition.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 20, 2015)

The history of the article is questionable it is taking what is real history and combining it with speculation, for example, "founders of Taoism" since no one else really know I doubt he does either.

One of the problems with Chinese marital arts history is that at some point in just about every art someone decided to link it to someone famous or mythical to gain legitimacy and then it went on from there.


----------

